# Redemption?



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 21, 2010)

I know this is a community of acceptance and tolerance, but I have questions which might test that...

Would it ever be possible for an FA or FFA who has been less than courtesy of his/her fellows to be redeemed in the eyes of those they thought to be friends upon this board? Or does one become unavoidably marked for life for the things that one has done? Is it possible to regain those friendships and perhaps the friendly conversations therein? Or is a person cast out and viewed as a pariah for their mistakes and various dances across the supposed knife's edge which everyone seems to walk in this sub-culture?

I for one seek redemption...not from everyone, but from some of those who I have offended. Specifically the people I'd befriended and apparently lost due to some mis-conduct of mine through my psychological and sociological apathy as well as my violent outbursts of frustration and anger. Perhaps I shall find a path to redeem myself. Or perhaps I will drown in the sea of my own despair. 

Whatever the path, be it one of those above, or somewhere between...what do you think? Is a person always able to redeem themselves? Or is there a line which once crossed cannot be re-crossed?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 21, 2010)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I know this is a community of acceptance and tolerance, but I have questions which might test that...
> 
> Would it ever be possible for an FA or FFA who has been less than courtesy of his/her fellows to be redeemed in the eyes of those they thought to be friends upon this board? Or does one become unavoidably marked for life for the things that one has done? Is it possible to regain those friendships and perhaps the friendly conversations therein? Or is a person cast out and viewed as a pariah for their mistakes and various dances across the supposed knife's edge which everyone seems to walk in this sub-culture?
> 
> ...



Redemption isn't too difficult if you don't have a history of being a douchebag and continue to be a douchebag. You do have the former. Don't do the latter.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 21, 2010)

please dont drown in a sea of despair over losing internet friends

just make a bunch of friends irl and then when they avoid you due to your apathy and outbursts of anger, stalk them and come around when you're not wanted. eventually they'll buy you pizza and beer and forget about whatever you did.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 21, 2010)

No one is perfect. We all make mistakes. Some people sever ties that they may never mend, but others may not. We are a set of communities, but we all have our personal opinion about how controversial things affect us.

I have burned bridges with some that may never heal, and there are a few that I've slowly recovered fun. There's millions of factors in whether or not things never get solved or if they do.


----------



## superj707 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> No one is perfect. We all make mistakes. Some people sever ties that they may never mend, but others may not. We are a set of communities, but we all have our personal opinion about how controversial things affect us.
> 
> I have burned bridges with some that may never heal, and there are a few that I've slowly recovered fun. There's millions of factors in whether or not things never get solved or if they do.




Well said my friend.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 22, 2010)

Why not just create a new Internet alias and start with a clean slate?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 22, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Why not just create a new Internet alias and start with a clean slate?



Because as much as that would be the easy way, it wouldn't be the right way.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 22, 2010)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Because as much as that would be the easy way, it wouldn't be the right way.



Uh, okay. Too metaphysical for me.

I think people take their Internet identities way too seriously, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 15, 2011)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I know this is a community of acceptance and tolerance, but I have questions which might test that...
> 
> Would it ever be possible for an FA or FFA who has been less than courtesy of his/her fellows to be redeemed in the eyes of those they thought to be friends upon this board? Or does one become unavoidably marked for life for the things that one has done? Is it possible to regain those friendships and perhaps the friendly conversations therein? Or is a person cast out and viewed as a pariah for their mistakes and various dances across the supposed knife's edge which everyone seems to walk in this sub-culture?
> 
> ...



Like Beej said, a douchebag is always going to be a douchebag.

Only difference is, try to channel your douchebaggery to people actually deserving of it. That's what I do


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 15, 2011)

Boils down to this. Some people have the capacity to forgive and some people don't have the capacity to forgive. Those who don't have the capacity to forgive are only demonstrating how selfish they truly are and consider yourself lucky to not have those worthless folks in your life.


----------



## bonified (Feb 16, 2011)

Douchebaggedry is fine, as long as it isn't boring.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

i personally think most things can be forgiven,sometimes you do things that makes it hard to forgive,sometimes it's unforgivable in a sense.sometimes people forgive but they can never forget.somethings can warrant forgivness,somethings can't.they say forgivness is an attribute of the strong,but sometimes once someone wrongs you,you always wonder if they will wrong you again,even if they ask for forgivness and even if there forgiven,that question of wheter or not that said person will wrong you again is always in the back of alot of people's minds.just my 2 cent anyway ya know.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Uh, okay. Too metaphysical for me.
> 
> I think people take their Internet identities way too seriously, but that's just my opinion.




i know alot of people that have mutiple internet accounts,and i just don't understand it.i mean isn't one enough in most cases? some do wrong and try to create another to redeem one's self,i have seen that in more then one case.but if that's the case i would kept the same account and just do a sincere apology...i just never got the multiple internet account thing,just be yourself i say.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 4, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Redemption isn't too difficult if you don't have a history of being a douchebag and continue to be a douchebag. You do have the former. Don't do the latter.



Yeah, this is the advice you want to follow.

It really does work!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 4, 2011)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Yeah, this is the advice you want to follow.
> 
> It really does work!



Nice necro post


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 5, 2011)

aw damn

failure on at least three levels


----------

